
Healtch Check Response Format for HTTP APIs - ingve
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-inadarei-api-health-check-00
======
bkmartin
This is nice to see... I know we have been having internal discussions about
how to best implement a system health check for our APIs as we migrate into a
services based architecture across several different technology groups. I hope
that it gets the traction necessary and makes it into a full standard.

